

Put your personality in your product - ScotterC
http://reecepacheco.com/post/3503988868/put-your-personality-in-your-product

======
jhrobert
I could not agree more. I started a company when I was 21, sold it 10 years
later. Worked in a startup, got bought 18 months later ($13m), restored my
family house, raised two kids and now... I start a new venture, solo. Why? I'm
not sure, let's say it's my "personality". Be yourself!

------
csavage
These guys are truly and insanely driven. I can't wait to see how their
personalities influence <http://shelby.tv>

------
spinosa
Imagine making a designer drug targeted directly at your own DNA; that's what
I'm doing with Shelby. I'm addicted.

------
henryaym
Great thoughts on BEING your product (and your product being you)!

